# Hsv ons genoegen



## Marcoallround (22. Februar 2019)

Hey 
Ich habe zu zeit ein riesen problehm mit dem HSV ons genoegen in roermond ,da ich das Geld für den Vispas  an sie anstelle von der Sportvisseri netherland geschickt habe und jetzt wollen sie das geld nicht mehr rückerstatten. Zuerst wurde mir noch freundlich auf meine emails geantwortet jedoch nur,  dass ich flasch eingezahlt habe und jetzt wird gar nicht mehr geantwortet. 
 Naja wie dem auch sei hat jemand eine Telefonnummer für mich von einem vorstandsmitglied? Im internet habe ich keine nummer gefunden. Nummer bitte per PN falls diese nicht öffentlich ist!
Grüsse Marco


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (23. Februar 2019)

Moin !
Vielleicht einfach den ganzen Schriftverkehr an die Sportvisserij Netherland (oder Limburg) schicken, vielleicht können die helfen ..... So ganz verstehe ich das Problem allerdings nicht, warst du letztes Jahr Mitglied bei Ons genoegen und willst jetzt den Verein wechseln ? Ein paar Infos mehr wären hilfreich .....

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Marcoallround (23. Februar 2019)

Hey 
Ja, ich bin immer noch mitglied im verein seit 3 Jahren, aber das wird sich im oktober dann ändern, weil es sich für mich nicht lohnt und ich jedes Jahr problehme hatte, Sprich ich beziehe den Vispass 2019 noch beim HSV ons genoegen.
  Also der Vispass ist ende Januar noch nicht gekommen und da habe ich mich mit der sportvisseri in verbindung gesetzt, diese haben mir dann mitgeteilt, dass ich das Geld dem Verein zugeschickt habe und dass ich mich mit dem Verein in verbindung setzten soll, dies habe ich getan und sie haben wie bereits gesagt nichts anderes geschrieben als dass das Geld falsch überwiesen wurde.
Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.
Grüsse


----------

